# Burned windshield?



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My buddy with the flood damaged `69 had me install new full side floor pans and a trunk kit. He's had the car back for a couple days and now he says I burned his windshield welding and I owe him a new one. I was like WTF? I was welding on the floor, not the dash. He claims he talked to other people in body shops and they confirmed that it is possible. I can't believe that welding with a MIG welder on the floor is going to do anything to the windshield!!
I told him I wasn't paying for anything until I saw what he was talking about. And even then, even if it is damaged in some way (how I can't imagine) I would think a used windshield would be in order, after all, the one in there is almost 40 years old, I should only have to replace what's in there now. It's not like his car is perfect!! Heck, before I did the work, it was border line rebuildable leaning towards donor parts car. Is it possible to damage the windshield this way?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, you probably didn't damage it, but I guess anything is "possible". I was a professional mechanic for 17 years in the industry and I DID learn one thing: He who worked on it last is married to the car and its problems until someone ELSE works on it. I would buy the guy a new windshield, and never work on his car or deal with him again. They say no good deed goes unpunished.........
Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I suppose its possible to pit it, I'd call Cindy Rowe or one of those places and inquire, then see if they can repair it.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Rukee

If you must go that route, a new windshield will probably cost a lot less than an original. Go new, go cheap, then give him a bill for the welding services provided.

Mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't doubt it if it was like that from the start. When I was doing the floors he freaked all out saying I scratched his steering collum and I was suppose to repaint it for him. He was sooo bent out of shape till I took him over to the car and pointed out that all the scratches were YEARS old, and if I made a new scratch right next to those already there that the new scratch would be nice and silvery and shinny, not dark gray from years of oxidation. I think this will be the last work I do for this guy regardless of how this windshield deal works out.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How could mig welding burn his windshield?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It didn't. But Rukee will never be able to convince the guy. It sounds to me like the guy is a nit-picker and a chisler. Again, I'd just pay to have a new windshield installed, and tell the guy I never want to see or hear from him again. Period. Life is too short to waste time on Low-functioning people!!


----------



## larrydiesbach (Sep 23, 2008)

This is the problem with people in generall. And makes it worse when it is friends, as then tend to just beat stuff in to the ground. You should be able to get a windshield new, for not too much check out FixMyWindshield.com and i bet its not that much, he will prolly complain if you give him a used windshield. go figure..


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

larrydiesbach said:


> This is the problem with people in generall. And makes it worse when it is friends, as then tend to just beat stuff in to the ground. You should be able to get a windshield new, for not too much check out FixMyWindshield.com and i bet its not that much, he will prolly complain if you give him a used windshield. go figure..


I really appreciate the advice that the GTO experts provide to newcomers like me on this site. I will offer a bit of my advice -- "NEVER do business with family or friends." It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can't believe this guy, specially sense it was me who called his insurance company and got them to install new floor pans in his car! They paid me boo-coo bucks to put them in($1600.00 for labor), and he made enough off the parts to more then buy his trunk kit. I then quoted him at least $750.00 to install the trunk kit (I knew I would be burried in labor with the job) and when I was done and wanted the $750.00 I quoted plus a hundred for supplies (seam sealer, rubberized undercoating, primmer, etc and $25 in gas, his tank was empty!) he expected me to pay for the extras myself out of what I quoted! I had 32 hours putting in his trunk kit, it was a seamless install!! I should have gotten twice what I charged. I did this guy a HUGE favor, made the call to the insurance company and got new floors paid for and installed in his car, put in the trunk for a supper sweet deal, and now this.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What an a**hole.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

get him a windshield,,then go back in a few weeks and bust i out
if the burns are on the inside im afraid it is possible but would show up as pits in the glass


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It just keeps getting worse and worse. He ran me down today in his squad car when I went to NAPA. He still has a $633.00 insurance check that belongs to me, now he says he's not going to give it to me until I fix his windshield, and now the back glass too!! He plans on taking it to a body shop over the winter to get redone, so we discussed me leaving the inside kick panels off when I did the floors so it was easier for him to paint the door jams. Now he wants all that put together and the glass' replaced or he's going to take me to small claims court! Even though he admits he'll need to take them back off. I'm like....WTF? Put the crack pipe down dude!!
This guy's been a good friend of mine for like 12 years, I can't believe he's doing me this way.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wow.. A true friend...

I'd call the insurance company and tell them you misplaced the check ask them to stop payment on the current one, and request a new one.

I would have a professional glass expert inspect the glass to try and determine if the damage is new or old. If they can determine (in writing) the age of the damage, and or cause and it corroborates your assertion he will have to overcome this if he opts to peruse this legally. If he asks why they are looking at the glass I'd tell him you are getting a quote. Then do what you have to to ditch this guy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I would have a professional glass expert inspect the glass to try and determine if the damage is new or old. If they can determine (in writing) the age of the damage, and or cause and it corroborates your assertion he will have to overcome this if he opts to peruse this legally. If he asks why they are looking at the glass I'd tell him you are getting a quote. Then do what you have to to ditch this guy.


That's a great suggestion! And what I just did. (thanks to you!) I called a local glass place and they want to stop by his place at the end of the day and inspect the glass. I asked for this guy's sake, they are just giving me a quote to replace, but they understand I'm looking to confirm whether this is new or old damage. Hopefully this guy doesn't have any plans and the glass place will be able to meet him at the car tonight. I'll let you know how it pans out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a friend like that....We hang out, etc....but. I never do business with him. Come to an agreement on this one. You will remain friends. Tell him you can't work on his stuff anymore because he is a psycho!!!! :willy: E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This just keeps getting more and more strange! He just stopped by again after I called up to the cop shop and asked him to stop or call, he now says it's not the back glass but the one rear quarter glass. I calmly pointed out that at all time all the side windows were rolled down and with door panels on front and back there is no way sparks could contact the side windows! I asked if the door panels were damaged in any way? No. Were they burned?? No. Then how could the rolled down window get damaged??
So I tell him not to worry if I damaged the glass I'll buy new and have it replaced. He's like not so fast, I want to see estimates! I said what diffrence does it make how much it costs me to have your windshield replaced?? He said he wanted original glass original tint and didn't want any cheap sh!t. I was like, don't you think they make tinted glass or what? If it's brand new DOT approved, and the right tint, what diffrence does it make how much it costs?? If I'm paying for the new windshield, I'm the only one who needs to approve the estimate. I told him I want this resolved ASAP, I want to have his car flat bedded to my shop at my cost, I'll put the couple parts he wants on on, have glass experts inspect and if needed replace the glass, all at my cost. Then if he refuses to pay me the check, or refuses to let me try to fix it, then maybe I'll just put a mechanics lean on his car. That'll get his goat!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Last Thursday I talked to him and told him I had arranged for a flat bed to haul his car in on Friday and he needs to make the car available so I can take care of everything, at my cost of course. Friday morning comes and I call him to verify the car is ready to be picked up and no answer, so I leave a message. A couple hours go by and no call so I figure maybe he's working, so I call up to the cop shop and explain to the dispatcher what's going on, I worked on his car, he thinks I damaged it and is withholding an insurance check, I have a tow truck ready to pick it up at my cost so I can repair all the issues he claims so I can get paid. Please have him call me or stop by to verify the car is available to be picked up. Nothin, no call no nothin.
So today Monday, I called hagerty and explained everything that went down and asked if they could cancel the check. They informed me that this second check was in his name only and they couldn't cancel. They had no recourse for me at all, so I made sure they made notes in his file about all the chiseling and backstabbing, and also all the parts he was trying to get me to replace. I figure that way if he calls them later to make some bogus claim on the glass they have it on record it was previously damaged.
Next time I talk to this guy I'm going to tell him to get ****ed. Keep the damn check and replace the glass himself. Don't bother to stop by any more cause he's not welcome as I only want friends and customers to stop by and he is no longer either of those. Looks like he put a price on our friendship and it's $633.00. Boy, I'd think I'd be worth more then that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I sounds to me like he's trying to scam you and the insurance people. Not exactly textbook ethics for law enforcement. Police are suppposed to set and live the example. This guy could lose his job, and maybe should, do to lack of ethics and criminal fraud. You are WAAAY better off without him.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> I sounds to me like he's trying to scam you and the insurance people. Not exactly textbook ethics for law enforcement. Police are suppposed to set and live the example. This guy could lose his job, and maybe should, do to lack of ethics and criminal fraud. You are WAAAY better off without him.
> Jeff


If he gives me ANY more grief at all I'll just tell him, let's go up to the cop shop and have this discussion with the chief of police and the district attorney and see if they think what your doing is morally and legally right.


----------



## brock5ga (Sep 29, 2008)

I have previously worked in the mechanic side for 16 years, and cops have been some of our best customers. We usually gave them commercial discounts, but never had any problems or complaints. Two pieces of advice, Never work on anyones car who has your home phone number, and Never let a vehicle leave the shop without receiving payment. This is where "friends" play in and you never see your money. Explain to them that this is a business transaction and that it is nothing personal, but you have to treat all your customers the same way. Also explain to him that how could he expect you to warranty a job that has not been paid for? Part of the warranty consists that he accepted and paid for the vehicle, and then noticed a problem. As long as there is a balance owed, there is no warranty!


----------

